# Carol Burnett Show With Marilyn Horne and Eileen Farrett: Those Were The Days



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. Farrell was great but did not have a face for TV;-) This was during the Vietnam War era. I wish Horne had done an aria that used her bass voice;-) During the pop segment Horne changed her vocal sound. We'll never see opera stars on TV like this again.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

An amazing show on a number of levels. The "Hey, Big Spender" piece as well as "Kiss Him Now" got to showcase Eileen Farrell's wonderful pop style--her incredible versatility in both pop and classical landed her one of her first big gigs as a radio personality on "Eileen Farrell Sings," but her crossover appeal, according to her bio, delayed her being taken seriously as an opera singer--and all three demonstrate their great technique (if not sheer vocal appeal, in Burnett's case!) in the cute Three Little Pigs operetta takeoff. Every English word is crystal-clear! And all three women can act (and do basic dance steps, at least). I do wish there had been time for Farrell to do an aria ... but this is a treasure! 

I was introduced to Eileen Farrell at an early age, back when she was a soloist with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. But I will never forget her rendition of "Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree (With Anyone Else But Me"!

Thanks so much @Seattleoperafan for the post!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

She, Carol Burnett did also some wonderful thing with Beverly Sills, also worth looking.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> An amazing show on a number of levels. The "Hey, Big Spender" piece as well as "Kiss Him Now" got to showcase Eileen Farrell's wonderful pop style--her incredible versatility in both pop and classical landed her one of her first big gigs as a radio personality on "Eileen Farrell Sings," but her crossover appeal, according to her bio, delayed her being taken seriously as an opera singer--and all three demonstrate their great technique (if not sheer vocal appeal, in Burnett's case!) in the cute Three Little Pigs operetta takeoff. Every English word is crystal-clear! And all three women can act (and do basic dance steps, at least). I do wish there had been time for Farrell to do an aria ... but this is a treasure!
> 
> I was introduced to Eileen Farrell at an early age, back when she was a soloist with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir. But I will never forget her rendition of "Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree (With Anyone Else But Me"!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you were one of the 2 people from this site to watch this. I think a lot of opera fans don't enjoy pop music. I like it all. Farrell could have had a bigger career in pop but she had a face for radio. The ultimate vehicle for her was Interrupted Melody where she got to sing a lot of opera and she was lip synched by a really gorgeous actress, Eleanor Parker. She even got to sing Somewhere Over the Rainbow, giving Judy G a run for her money.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> She, Carol Burnett did also some wonderful thing with Beverly Sills, also worth looking.


It was fun, but Sills doesn't have a voice for pop music as her voice is too high. Farrell could have been a mezzo, which is why she did well in Wagner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> It was fun, but Sills doesn't have a voice for pop music as her voice is too high. Farrell could have been a mezzo, which is why she did well in Wagner.


And some very good "Jazzy sounding " records, the one on CBS is wonderful.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> And some very good "Jazzy sounding " records, the one on CBS is wonderful.


Other than Eleanor Parker, I am the only person in the world who has lip synced to Eileen Farrell. I used to look spectacular in drag and lip synced Blues in the Night in a gay club, one of the few times I did that. All of the drag queens wanted to know who the hell that fabulous singer was. It was fun.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

"face for radio" LOL :lol:

Now I know why I've always felt like I was born too late ... I used to think if I had only started my singing career before Nelson Eddy got to going good ... 

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

